# !!!!!!!!!!8 Mbps From Airtel!!!!!!!!!!!



## shashank_re (Oct 10, 2007)

Guys,
The wait is now officially over:
Airtel now offers 8Mbps of raw speed, details could be found here:
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News_...ps_broadband_in_India/articleshow/2446794.cms


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

wow RENTAL ????
RAW????
cmon i want details


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 10, 2007)

Great!....waiting for day when it becomes.....8MBPS unlimited for Rs 1000 .....i guess....Rapidshare will be most worried for that


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats cool.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

WTF 8mbps for just Rs1000!!!!!!!I should really start thinking about purchasing a 1TB hard disk.



> Rs 2,000 for a download of 7-8 Gbs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

i hope airtel soon comes to my area.
but its no prob as im shifting soon.
par 8Mbps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
have airtel gone nuts?


----------



## prabhatmohit (Oct 10, 2007)

I m awaiting when Data1 will do the same on cheaper rates!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

no use guyz, 8 mbps is with da FU**ING 8GB limit.
wait till jan.
MTNL will surely launch 4-12 mbps plans.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> no use guyz, 8 mbps is with da FU**ING 8GB limit.
> wait till jan.
> MTNL will surely launch 4-12 mbps plans.


yeh lo 24 gb toh main 10 din mein chaat gaya hu 2mbps NU mein.8 gb se toh muh bhi gila nahi hoga.Itna toh recycle bin ki shoba bara raha hota hai.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted by abtom
> no use guyz, 8 mbps is with da FU**ING 8GB limit.
> wait till jan.
> MTNL will surely launch 4-12 mbps plans.



^^ Wit a limit of 4-12 Mb, no, wait on the second thought make that 4-12 kb.

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 10, 2007)

huh 8 Mbps From Airtel  

BSNL so raha hai kya ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

So nahi raha airtel  ko sulane ke taiyaari kar rahe hai MTNL aur BSNL.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

> Airtel customers will no longer have to wait for a video to get buffered while watching streaming videos. They would be able to download a 5 Mb music file in five seconds flat as compared to 160 seconds on a 256 kbps connection," according to P V V Srinivas Roa, Chief Marketing Officer.
> 
> Airtel's eight Mbps broadband service will initially be available in Bangalore, Chennai, Pune, Kolkata, Delhi and the NCR




Not Bad but its only for selected cities


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ Mumbai is not in this list?


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

these guys r nuts, 2000 for 8gb, this is what sucks in india they think they are soooo smart cant download more than this , that blah! they should learn at least SOMETHING from countries like usa


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Mumbai is not in this list?


yes mumbai will not get this initially


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

is delhi in the list?
and is NU available in 8mbps plans?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

yea delhi+ncr.

yarr ye kaise ho sakta hai Delhi mein na aaye.Delhi is the capital city and don't ever forget commonwealth games(blessing for delhites).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

but is NU available on 8mbps.
without UL or NU plans 8mbps is trash and crap.
32 GB DLed with 2mbps NU.
who needs 8mbps with 8GB limit?
MTNL must launch a 4mbps UL plan.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm.....
5mb=5sec
60mb=1 minute
3.5Gb=one hour
84gb=1 day
2.5*TB*=1 month


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

84 GB per day????/
if 1 extra MB costs 1 rs.
then ur bill at this rate wud be arnd Rs.2500000 per month if u DL 80 GB per day as there is only 8gb limit .


----------



## k@®thick (Oct 10, 2007)

^ speed is inversely proportional to download limit & money

am happy with my dataone 256kbps unlimited.


----------



## Josan (Oct 10, 2007)

Naah i am waiting for edge ,3g or even 4 g to come


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

4G in India?????
2015 se pehle forget it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 10, 2007)

Airtel rocks again.........
Yaa...I agree with you all that download limit S**ks.Airtel should consider regarding this.But tariff will depend on TRAI, and singtel (a Singapore company from which Airtel buys bandwidth).


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 10, 2007)

my goodness.   
but 8gb limit is very bad


----------



## sandeepk (Oct 11, 2007)

Tariff should be moderate for this download speed. Rs. 2000 for 8 GB is really going to be very bad decision from Airtel.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey

2 MBPS + NU

Which Isp ?

Rental ?

Airtel Does Not Provide It SO..............


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 2 MBPS + NU
> 
> ...


Airtel dont have any 2 Mbps UL plan..........
MTNl 749 isBest 2Mbps plan (night unlimited)..or BSNL home 500 Plan.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont think that Airtel has done anything wrong with 8GB limit .. yea its a bit less but .. they to have to earn isnt it ..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 11, 2007)

finally!!

to add to this GREAT NEWS,
BSNL is set to launch 8Mbps this year.

crossed  fingers for H500  NU starting from 11 or 12 and not 2 in the dead of the nght


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 11, 2007)

this is great news...i use bsnl dataone, and i am sure bsnl will announce something very soon at a competitive price...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> finally!!
> 
> to add to this GREAT NEWS,
> BSNL is set to launch 8Mbps this year.
> ...


can you please mention source


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> can you please mention source





> MADURAI: Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) is all set to introduce some of its next generation Internet services.
> 
> The new scheme titled `Broadband Multiplay' will have voice, video and Internet protocol television (IPTV) services in one package. While at present the connectivity speed of BSNL broadband connection is two megabits per second (MBPS), the new technology will enable connectivity at a speed of eight MBPS.
> 
> ...


*maxpctech.blogspot.com/2007_07_01_archive.html
*www.hindu.com/2007/03/14/stories/2007031422680100.htm


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 11, 2007)

I find 2mbps cool enuf for me...5.5GB in one night is more than what I need to download...That makes it around 160GB in a month...though i download only about 30GB...
8mbps is just freaking hell...But i guess Airtel has been choosy about cities to make sure that it provides 8mbps in only those cities which have good infrastructure to ensure quality of service...thats what i like most about them..
Only time will tell ki 8mbps me kitna milta hai ultimately..


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 12, 2007)

k@®thick said:
			
		

> ^ speed is inversely proportional to download limit & money
> 
> am happy with my dataone 256kbps unlimited.


 
lol same here karthick. anyone who opts for these 8Mbps plans are just early adopters a.k.a losers hehehe  




_


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 12, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> fantastic news ........ 8 mbps ......... hope all other isp`s do it 2 bt @ lesser cost ....


 
what is the probability that others will do it in low cost ? zero  

not just lower the cost but also increase the bandwidth/month to much more sensible rather than having a paltry 8GB/month


----------



## PraKs (Oct 12, 2007)

U dont need 8 MBps for surfing..  Even 256 Kbps will do it..

8 Mbps line with just 8 GB limit for 2000

BAD Deal..

Ehhh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah u r rite.
8mbps is for DL ing and not surfing.
we need a 8mbps UL plan.
but not for more than 2500.


----------



## forever (Oct 12, 2007)

ill be happy if they can upgrade my 128k UL plan to the likes of a 512 or a 1 Mbps plan even xD


----------



## digi23 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Airtel announces launch of 8 Mbps broadband in India*

BANGALORE: Airtel, on Wednesday announced the launch of eight Mbps broadband service, becoming the first service provider in the country to offer such high speed broadband service.

Announcing the launch of the new product, Bharti Airtel President (Broadband and Telephone Services) Atul Bindal said with this the Airtel broadband customers could now browse multiple windows and at the same time, download heavy files, view streaming video, enjoy online gaming, chat, email and other applications.

Currently the speeds on offer, range from 256 KBps to 4Mbps. With the new speed offering, Airtel has pioneered a revolution in internet experience, he said.

"Airtel customers will no longer have to wait for a video to get buffered while watching streaming videos. They would be able to download a 5 Mb music file in five seconds flat as compared to 160 seconds on a 256 kbps connection," according to P V V Srinivas Roa, Chief Marketing Officer.

Airtel's eight Mbps broadband service will initially be available in Bangalore, Chennai, Pune, Kolkata, Delhi and the NCR, with a subsequent roll out in Mumbai and Hyderabad in a few weeks.

The offering would be commercially available soon, he said, adding the price points of this offering is still being worked out. However, roughly the price point could be around Rs 2,000 for a download of 7-8 Gbs.

Tariff plans and product offerings are also being worked out to enable customers, who do not want a 24-hour eight mpbs speed but want them for certain applications or a short duration of time, to avail the new offering.

Airtel's objective while finalising the tariff plan for the new offering would not be to make it very expensive but rather to achieve a deeper penetration and to open the market, said Bindal.

"The aim of this offering is to reach out to the mass consumers, especially homes, SMES and youth in particular."

The plans worked out would enable the existing customers of a lower speed broadband services to upgrade their services. "We are looking at a segment of `speed on demand', he said.

Airtel has invested in the back-end infrastructure to deliver these speeds.

It already has a Carier Ethernet Network oprational in Delahi, Bangalore and CHennai. In the next phase Mumbai too would be upgraded to CEN.

CEN allows not only provisioning of high speed plans to broadband customers but also delivery of triple play services. In the other cities, the SDH network has been upgraded to deliver four and 8 Mbps speeds.

"With the 8Mbps speed, our network will also be IPTV ready," he said adding the pilot run at NCR had been going on successfully and once the clarity on government regulatory came through, Airtel would be in a position to launch the service in NCR and subsequently in other places.

Keeping up with changing times and needs, Airtel's business is witnessing a transformation from being voice centric to broadband. "There was an attempt to upgrade the value chain and to offer services of world class quality."

Elaborating on Airtel's advantage in pioneering the service, he said, Airtel being one of the thoroughly integrated operators, was something it could leverage on in addition to its existing infrastructure. 

*Source*:EconomicTimes


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Airtel announces launch of 8 Mbps broadband in India*

Let them upgrade our bandwidth @999 plan. If 256 kpbs unlimited costs 999, I dread to think what the cost of 8 Mbps would be


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Airtel announces launch of 8 Mbps broadband in India*

there is a thread running already 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70320 

Reporting...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Airtel announces launch of 8 Mbps broadband in India*

This is going to be Locked....



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Let them upgrade our bandwidth @999 plan. If 256 kpbs unlimited costs 999, I dread to think what the cost of 8 Mbps would be


its 2k with a 8Gb data cap


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 13, 2007)

even if the current plan of H500* continues with upto 8mbps, one can dl upto 15-16GB in the nite unlimited 

*BSNL's 2-8 unlimit


----------



## als2 (Oct 13, 2007)

it will be better if they revised there plan such as

128 kbps      250
256 kbps      500
1    mbps     1000
2    mbps     1500 

and all unlimited rather than introducing 8 mbps plan with limits


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Airtel announces launch of 8 Mbps broadband in India*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> This is going to be Locked....
> 
> 
> its 2k with a 8Gb data cap



Ok, then their current 2k plan @512kpbs unlimited is a better option, no cap

Hope the threads are emerged instead of locking


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 13, 2007)

Their current plan of 512 kpbs unlimited for 1999 looks more attractive. No cap


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 13, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Their current plan of 512 kpbs unlimited for 1999 looks more attractive. No cap


 
yeah thats true... also the 256Kbps UL plan @ Rs.900/- is also good.. it suits me perfectly...  

one more point to note is that they cant go more than 512 Kbps in most of the areas they cover.... only a few areas can go above the 2 Mbps speed... unfortunately i'm not in one eventhough Airtel's Chennai HO is just 2 streets away from my house...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 13, 2007)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> yeah thats true... also the 256Kbps UL plan @ Rs.900/- is also good.. it suits me perfectly...
> (



I'm on that plan too


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

Bsnl Ul 900 Plus Rocks


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 14, 2007)

how much upload speed should one expect?


----------



## viruses (Oct 14, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> it will be better if they revised there plan such as
> 
> 128 kbps      250
> 256 kbps      500
> ...



agree


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 14, 2007)

> Airtel, on Wednesday announced the launch of eight Mbps broadband service, *becoming the first service provider* in the country to offer such high speed broadband service.



What is this? A joke? First one to provide 8Mbps? Has anyone forgot that BSNL and MTNL already provide 8Mbps on their Triple Play services which was released on August15? I thought Digit users are much well informed, alas the blinded hype from private companies like Airtel make us dumb novices! 

And also please be aware that you will be downloading at 8Megabits per sec and not 8Megabyte per second i.e again only if you get that bandwidth because all the Indian ISP unfortunately have chosen the route of Bandwidth on Demand for 8Mbps lines which means you never have 8Mbps readily available like the existing 2Mbps thoroughput. If Airtel decides that you need bandwidth, then your troughput will be increased to 8Mbps temporarily in burst modes. The stable troughput you will always see is around 2-4Mbps.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> What is this? A joke? First one to provide 8Mbps? Has anyone forgot that BSNL and MTNL already provide 8Mbps on their Triple Play services which was released on August15? I thought Digit users are much well informed, alas the blinded hype from private companies like Airtel make us dumb novices!


dear..that 8Mbps speed is only available for commercial purpose.But this Airtel 8Mbps plan will be available for home user also.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> What is this? A joke? First one to provide 8Mbps? Has anyone forgot that BSNL and MTNL already provide 8Mbps on their Triple Play services which was released on August15? I thought Digit users are much well informed, alas the blinded hype from private companies like Airtel make us dumb novices!....


 
uh!! we are far from dumb novices dude 8) ... I hate this kinda attitude  .. 
you suddenly rose from your slumber and come sommenting very late in a thread with some redundant info and accuse us of being dumb novices.. 


_


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 14, 2007)

If you really want to see BSNL service come to Mangalore. Half the time the BSNL DSL line in our college is down. They don't seem to be able to figure out why. Speeds are erratic to say in the least. And they took real long to introduce the 900 UL plan which so many users talk about, at least a year after AirTel did.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 14, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> dear..that 8Mbps speed is only available for commercial purpose.But this Airtel 8Mbps plan will be available for home user also.



Dude, it is for Home users and not just for entreprise.



			
				DigitalDude said:
			
		

> uh!! we are far from dumb novices dude 8) ... I hate this kinda attitude  ..
> you suddenly rose from your slumber and come sommenting very late in a thread with some redundant info and accuse us of being dumb novices.. way to go son... learn some manners



Dude, you didn't get the point, did you?

When I said dumb, I mentioned, 'us' which includes me. Now if you took that statement as offensive, then you seriously need some lessons in english and sarcasm.

Anyways, the point that I made was that BSNL already offers the same and not that you are a dumb novice.


----------



## forever (Oct 14, 2007)

i wonder why people still sing praises for MTNL. ive tried MTNL for 4 months and on a 256k plan i only managed to get speeds like 96k, and all efforts with the customer service went in vain. _unke kaano par juu nahin rengtee_. if you are getting the stipulated speeds on ur MTNL, then your downright lucky. it may be an area thing though, but little did they try to remove the said problem.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, it is for Home users and not just for entreprise.


which U are reffering :
Old BSNL/ MTNL 8 Mbps plan-->>Available only for commercial purpose.
New Airtel 8 Mbps plan-->> Will be available for home user also.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 14, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> which U are reffering :
> Old BSNL/ MTNL 8 Mbps plan-->>Available only for commercial purpose.
> New Airtel 8 Mbps plan-->> Will be available for home user also.



Ravi, the 8Mbps plan which was rolled out by BSNL on the 15th of August was for Home users which allowed the triple play service on the same line. Which is set top box on the same line as well. Couple of my friends already have their line running between speeds of 8-10Mbps already in Bangalore.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Ravi, the 8Mbps plan which was rolled out by BSNL on the 15th of August was for Home users which allowed the triple play service on the same line. Which is set top box on the same line as well. Couple of my friends already have their line running between speeds of 8-10Mbps already in Bangalore.


I cant see any such update on BSNL website.!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 14, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I cant see any such update on BSNL website.!!



That's the sad part.

It's a Bandwidth on Demand service like I mentioned before. So, I don't think they would be mentioning it as 8Mbps. And it hasn't been rolled out all over India, Just select few cities as of now and that too, they are upgrading the existing broadband connections. So, I guess, till the upgrade all lines, they won't put up the adverts for new 8Mbps connections.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> That's the sad part.
> 
> It's a Bandwidth on Demand service like I mentioned before. So, I don't think they would be mentioning it as 8Mbps. And it hasn't been rolled out all over India, Just select few cities as of now and that too, they are upgrading the existing broadband connections. So, I guess, till the upgrade all lines, they won't put up the adverts for new 8Mbps connections.


can you mention some source of the news.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 14, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> can you mention some source of the news.



Wait, I'll get you one of the speed test results from my friend.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, you didn't get the point, did you?
> 
> When I said dumb, I mentioned, 'us' which includes me. Now if you took that statement as offensive, then you seriously need some lessons in english and sarcasm.
> 
> Anyways, the point that I made was that BSNL already offers the same and not that you are a dumb novice.


 
lol just seconds after posting I regretted replying in blind anger....  

anyway i dont think theres any home plan of 8Mbps from BSNL... but it was just announced and not yet introduced....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Wait, I'll get you one of the speed test results from my friend.


not needed ..really. 
you may be saying right.Actually I was asking link to conform it only.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^
haha my post came in between


----------

